

Show HN: Example of a tracking survey - bslatkin
http://www.google.com/insights/consumersurveys/view?survey=k327hprcul2ag&question=1&filter=&rw=1

======
bslatkin
It just launched today
[https://plus.google.com/+GoogleConsumerSurveys/posts/EGKJTW8...](https://plus.google.com/+GoogleConsumerSurveys/posts/EGKJTW8vANH)

